# Game #45: Golden State Warriors (13-28) @ Phoenix Suns (25-19) - 1/23



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Saturday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: Do you REALLY want to watch this team?*
*Previous Game: L 115-104 vs Chicago Bulls*











*Phoenix Suns (25-19) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Robin Lopez* 



















* Golden State Warriors (13-28)

Starters: 








[PG] Stephen Curry







[SG] Cartier Martin









[SF] Corey Maggette 








[PF] Anthony Tolliver







[C] Andris Biedrins *





*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*
[default advisory until Suns start winning some games]​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Just started watching.

Nash with a shake and bake **** you 3. 

Then Curry nails a weird looking long 2. Tried to draw a foul 

Hill came down hard got fouled, and looked hurt. Then dunks hard. Damn.

Game is being played fast foward.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

NBA D Leaguer Tolliver has 17 pts on our front court. 


Then Amare with a monster jam.

Curry with a miss

Nash and Lopez with "lethal" pick n roll, makes a hook shot while Tolliver stood his ground. Looks so awkward when they do it lol. He has 14 pts. 

74-72, Suns 2:50 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Earl Clark getting some time. drains a jumper.

Then Suns sleepwalking by not going for the ball off a miss, and Turiaf gets a dunk with 1.8. Shot clock had gone off, they thought it was end of qrter.

Now, it is. That was just awful. 

80-79, Warriors at the end of 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic and Frye back to back 3's.

86-85, Suns 9:53. W's with shot violation.


I must say, the quality of this stream is RIDICULOUSLY good,


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

94-90, Suns 5:52.

Bench bought a lot of time for the starters in this 4th.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Gotta love Dragic. Posterizing Rose gave him, didn't deter for chasing down Watson and caused him to miss easy dunk/layup. May have blocked it.

Then Frye made a hook shot. Nelson T'ed up cuz last play. 

Curry misses a 3

Nash drains a jumper. 


Amare with a foul on Turiaf. 1 of 2. 


103-98, Suns with 1:40 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic with the dagger 3.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Glad to see the Suns stop the bleeding so to speak. Big game in Utah on Monday.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 112, Warriors 103*


Nash 23 pts (9-20), 6 assists, 4 rebs

Dragic 20 pts (5-9), 3 rebs, 2 assists, 4 stls, and blk. 

Lopez 16 pts (4-6), 9 rebs. Big games continue for him.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Two notes. First, the Suns play better without LB atm. Second, I can't put much stock into this game considering Ellis didn't play.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yep. LB's been out of sync all yr it seems with the injury. I'm just kinda glad they won a freaking game. Even if it is against 2-3 NBA players and bunch of D leaguers.


----------

